# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizelingen

## boomer

Wie herkend dit. Alleen maar op rechts in slaap kunnen vallen als ik op links lig dan krijg ik duizelingen heb ook heel vaak van die val neigingen die zij echt heel heftig hoop zo snel mogelijk een reactie te krijgen

----------


## Wendy_w

ben je al bij de huisarts geweest?

----------

